# Atv Tires



## KevinsWorld (Feb 17, 2013)

I just purchased my first atv and to say the least it needs some TLC...My first step is get new tires and was wondering where is the best place to look? Ive looked online but im not a fan of buying online...Any suggestions on what type and brand?  I dont plan on going mudding or anything just to and from hunting on nice trail..of course with a lot of rain it could get a little muddy but not severe...Thanks for any help


----------



## Inthegarge (Feb 17, 2013)

Find the kind you like at your local ATV dealer...then go on ebay to find the best price....I found a guy that's local and was able to save shipping by picking them up..


----------



## mikey1297 (Feb 21, 2013)

i prefer the swamp lite's my self there a good all around tire, but id buy them online


----------



## frdstang90 (Feb 22, 2013)

I bought mine on ebay and got a good deal.  I got the Mudlites and really like them but they are aggressive.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Feb 22, 2013)

KevinsWorld said:


> I just purchased my first atv and to say the least it needs some TLC...My first step is get new tires and was wondering where is the best place to look? Ive looked online but im not a fan of buying online...Any suggestions on what type and brand?  I dont plan on going mudding or anything just to and from hunting on nice trail..of course with a lot of rain it could get a little muddy but not severe...Thanks for any help



You may not like buying online, but when I ordered a set of Titan 589s for my Foreman, I saved over $200 by ordering online instead of paying what the local dealership wanted.


----------



## oops1 (Feb 22, 2013)

ITP Mudlites..Get em online


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 23, 2013)

oops1 said:


> ITP Mudlites..Get em online



Have to second the ITP Mudlites. 

That's what we keep on our Ranchers and they're terrific. 






Just a note. If you want good service from your local dealer, don't "use" them to find what you like and then undercut them by ordering them online cheaper. You WILL NOT get the same service from them when you ask them to install your tires/parts that you ordered online. 
Then again, they just might charge you more for servicing things you didn't get through them. 

It deeply hurts your local small businesses that you're gonna call to pick their brains or need advice from. 

How do I know this? Our family motorcycle shop will be closing the doors next month after 30 years. 

Think about the folks that will be there for you when you need them, cause the guy that shipped you those tires from across the country sure won't be.


----------



## huntinstuff (Mar 24, 2013)

Just put these on my rig. Real happy with them. Good all terrain tire and not a super aggressive bogging tire. RM ATV had the best price i could find with free shipping/no tax.

http://www.rockymountainatvmc.com/p/50/81/165/723/-/23155/Maxxis-Bighorn-2.0-Radial-ATV-Tire


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 25, 2013)

Look for take-offs on craigslist. You can meet in person to pick up the tires. I bought two Goodyear tires for my dad for $25 bucks a piece that were almost brand new.


----------



## markland (May 2, 2013)

Try mud-throwers.com  just ordered a set of Gators off there but looked at the Swamplites as well, just needed a specific size and the Gators fit the bill better.  Great prices, quick contact via e-mail and had them in 2 days.


----------



## DCHunter (May 2, 2013)

I'd suggest learning to like buying online. You'll save a ton of money and get exactly what you want.


----------



## msjjd (May 2, 2013)

ITP Mudlites I think you'll be happy with them


----------



## Redbug (May 3, 2013)

I have tire irons and do my own mounting of other small trailer tires, (and save a lot mail ordering them, too). 

But just wondering...how hard are atv tires to mount on your own by hand? Have any of you done that too?


----------



## southernman13 (May 3, 2013)

*Tires*

Just a note. If you want good service from your local dealer, don't "use" them to find what you like and then undercut them by ordering them online cheaper. You WILL NOT get the same service from them when you ask them to install your tires/parts that you ordered online. 
Then again, they just might charge you more for servicing things you didn't get through them. 

It deeply hurts your local small businesses that you're 
gonna call to pick their brains or need advice from. 

I agree 100% the intertube and Wally world is killing us all. I can't stand that place. Drive through small town Georgia and look at all the gone businesses. It's a terrible thing and a terrible site. The good old county stores and businesses are far and few between. I love these places. And try to get help at one of them internet sites when your down and out and need it, ain't gona happen. Don't get me started, I may go off!!

How do I know this? Our family motorcycle shop will be closing the doors next month after 30 years. 

Think about the folks that will be there for you when you need them, cause the guy that shipped you those tires from across the country sure won't be.[/QUOTE]


----------



## 308fan (May 5, 2013)

These arent mud tires but the wear like iron and grip most anything great

Maxxis bighorn radials
Or
Kenda bearclaw HTR radials

No offense but they don't call mudlites "sucklites" for nothing. Their notorious puncture prone


Try Rocky Mountain atv, eBay, and motosport for best pricing


Bighorns:


----------



## markland (May 6, 2013)

southernman13 said:


> Just a note. If you want good service from your local dealer, don't "use" them to find what you like and then undercut them by ordering them online cheaper. You WILL NOT get the same service from them when you ask them to install your tires/parts that you ordered online.
> Then again, they just might charge you more for servicing things you didn't get through them.
> 
> It deeply hurts your local small businesses that you're
> ...


[/QUOTE]


I tried to go thru my normal tire dealer for these but he said he could not longer order them thru the tire dealer, seems like the suppliers were no longer selling ATV tires thru tire dealers!
I had them drop shipped to my tire store and had them mounted there.


----------



## southernman13 (May 6, 2013)

*Tires*

Got a do whatcha gota do! I understand and do so myself. Having had a rental business I know how it is with the big boys trying to push everyone out, but I won, I fought em off and sold to one of them. He he! I'm all for the little guy and independents. That's what made America.


----------



## whchunter (Jun 27, 2013)

*Tires & Such*

I try to throw my business to my local folks but when it comes to things that don't have much warranty and that I know my lacal guys won't be able to help me, I go for the best price.  ATV's, UTV's and tires for such have short warranties.
I can also tell you that if you ever get shortchanged by a local guy, it will leave a bad taste in your mouth. I've had that happen 3 times in Dublin, Ga.


----------



## T-N-T (Jul 13, 2013)

swamp lites suck.  They do not like swamps at all I promise.  Good thick mud that has grip, maybe.  But then again thick mud with grip is known as dirt, and Any tire will do!         These days, you have to shop price.  Tire prices are out of sight compared to 2 or 3 years ago.  If you guys stick brands and remember your price on the last set to the new set of your truck tires.  It sucks.  I buy online then make Wal-Mart mount em for cheap.  They dont care.  The workers at there could care less.


----------



## Kevinpmac (Oct 12, 2013)

oops1 said:


> ITP Mudlites..Get em online


Three years on a set and still love them!


----------



## markland (Oct 14, 2013)

Just got a set of Kenda Executioners on aluminum rims on my Kodiak and they are nasty!  Ordered them from KG Motorcycle Tires and got the whole set mounted, caps, lug nuts, delivered for $696 to my door.  These are 26-12-12 and 26-10-12.
Just shopped around on-line for the best price and they are working and looking great.


----------



## badger (Oct 14, 2013)

markland said:


> Just got a set of Kenda Executioners on aluminum rims on my Kodiak and they are nasty!  Ordered them from KG Motorcycle Tires and got the whole set mounted, caps, lug nuts, delivered for $696 to my door.  These are 26-12-12 and 26-10-12.
> Just shopped around on-line for the best price and they are working and looking great.


Looks to me that you have the bigger tires on the front.


----------



## markland (Oct 14, 2013)

Nope just an angle illusion, the rear tires are 1/2in taller then the fronts since they use the same wheel width.


----------



## bcspinks89 (May 11, 2014)

www.traxms.com is best place. free shipping which saves a lot of money and best prices around. have everything to trail friendly to deep hardcore mud tires. i won't shop anywhere else.


----------



## 660griz (May 22, 2014)

I have got 12 years on my set of Gators. Love em.


----------

